# green iguanas!



## zoe (Jun 13, 2003)

i know i know...why is another nutter asking about owning exotics in australia? :roll: 
i've wanted a green iguana since basically i found out what they were and then my heart broke when i finally found out they were illegal in australia.
just recently someone working in an aquarium told me it's NOT illegal to own/buy an iguana, just to import them and that he could get me one although he discouraged it pretty strongly because of the amount of space required etc.
he seemed pretty confident he knew what he was talking about but i dunno...i'd never risk my snake for anything but i'd luv to get one some day...


----------



## Brodie (Jun 13, 2003)

DONT LISTEN TO HIM. You made the right decision not believing him. That is all i have to say
cheers


----------



## Morelia_man (Jun 13, 2003)

i agree with brodie on this one.
ur mate in the fish shop is talking garbage and don't accept it!

cheers
charles


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2003)

It sounds a bit fishy....
>&lt)))))))0>


----------



## maximus (Jun 14, 2003)

thats a bit contradictory: your allowed to have them, but not import them..?


----------



## Brodie (Jun 14, 2003)

You cant have exotics at all.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2003)

That would be because the information is totally wrong Max.
Unless you own a zoo....you can't have them.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2003)

bugger
so i need to buy a zoo then :? 
thanx everyone


----------

